

Ask HN: I've run out of webapp ideas. What to do? - jmonegro

I feel as if my brain can't produce more ideas. I'm all about pumping out as many small apps as possible to learn as much as possible - from practice.<p>What do you suggest? (and if you have a few ideas, feel free to run them by me :p)<p>Thanks!
======
thibaut_barrere
I'd take a vacation, see friends, change of context and read books probably :)

It's when I do this that most of my ideas come in.

As well just curious - are you talking about ideas that could generate income,
or just useful ideas in general ?

------
faramarz
\- Make an educational app for kids. Make ABC fun to learn. numbers. math.
geography etc etc, and send reports to parents.

\- A website where locals/individuals can rent out their tools. Like
craigslist, but for rentals only. I.E. Snowblower, lawnmower, ladder, car etc
etc. Locals renting to Local like the old days.

thats all for now.

edit: take a vacation. get some fresh air and sun, or hit the gym, do anything
away from the computer for a day or two and you'll be glad you did.

------
cscotta
Try writing something that runs on the desktop, or perhaps a program that has
no user interface at all. Sometimes it's fun to branch out from things that
run in a browser.

------
stevederico
Help out some other HNers on the Startup Ideas Spreadsheet here
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tOGIddn3rPdqKbHWsqaWbi...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tOGIddn3rPdqKbHWsqaWbiw&toomany=true)

------
proexploit
I've got a dead simple, amazingly awesome idea. Email me if you're interested
in hearing more and we can talk. Don't mean to be so secretive, I just want to
be a part of this one, not make it after someone else :)

------
csomar
Start a blog and write about what you have learned.

------
rick_2047
Polish your older ones i guess?

